# Have a major announcement!!!!!



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Forgot to say...........*

*thanks claire's friend (sm)!!!!!!*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness. How lucky are you and these boys? What a wonderful new addition to your home. CONGRATS!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I literally cried reading this!!!!! I'm SO happy and I can't wait for more pics CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

:artydudearty::dblthumb2:headbang2:greenboun:woot2::banana::jamming::nchuck::hyper::rockon:
I could go on!!!! This is brilliant news! These dogs are going to be so happy and have the loving and warm home they deserve whilst being able to stay together! 
:You_Rock_

Obviosuly we needs lots more pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tears of joy, both for you and for those two lucky, lucky boys!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh wow. Lucky for you and the dogs. And they look so sweet ! Lots of excitement when they arrive.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is some pretty awesome news and brought me to tears too! Cant wait for pics and to hear more stories about these two special boys!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pups...I've said it once and I'll say it again Claire's Friend, Susan Marie, is an angel taking care of any golden or golden's that need a helping hand!

Have fun with your new crew and please post lots and lots of pictures. They're lucky to have found such a loving home.

Pete


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!!! Lots of pictures, please, when you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

These stories make me so happy for both boys and for you! They are going to have happy WARM lives and beds forever with lots and lots of love! They are too handsome and sweet to not be so lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sure it was meant to be. Congratulations! Can't wait for updates and more pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow how exciting! that is one amazing story =) short but beautiful. can't wait to hear more updates and see photos.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

This makes me so teary eyed! Just knowing that they're going to be well taken care of and given lots of love warms my heart. Those are some lucky goldens!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a wonderful happy ending for these two and for you!! So happy for you to welcome two new goldens into your life!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can not wait until they are home. These boyz hit the jack pot with you guys. Hey J, you got some more Cyber couzins !!!
P.S. Are you keeping their names ???


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantastic news!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you. Can't wait to see more pics and hear all about them


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome News!!! Pictures Pictures Pictures when you are ready


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw their pictures on FB earlier.....poor boys!

But their lives have just gotten a whole lot better....

Congrats on your new babies!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! This is so exciting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! Those are two lucky boys!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh so happy to hear this. It is a fairytale come true!
It is a win situation for everyone involved.
Oh boy I bet they throw the biggest party for you of licks, cuddles and squeals of delight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so thrilled for you!!!! Can't wait to hear more details and see pics of the new family all together.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Can not wait until they are home. These boyz hit the jack pot with you guys. Hey J, you got some more Cyber couzins !!!
> P.S. Are you keeping their names ???


We hit the jackpot with your friendship (their official Fairy Godmother) and your finding them and letting us know about them!! Steve is in love!! I'm dying to meet them!! It will be another hour before he gets home and we have to rush out to PetCo for supplies asap. Apparently they are identical. Although I like their names, (we actually have a magnificent view of Mt. Rainier from our house) we may change them. Do you think we should? I've read before that it is a good thing to change the names for rescues.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

what are their names now?! Share with the group!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> We hit the jackpot with your friendship (their official Fairy Godmother) and your finding them and letting us know about them!! Steve is in love!! I'm dying to meet them!! It will be another hour before he gets home and we have to rush out to PetCo for supplies asap. Apparently they are identical. Although I like their names, (we actually have a magnificent view of Mt. Rainier from our house) we may change them. Do you think we should? I've read before that it is a good thing to change the names for rescues.


I almost always do (change names), New life, new name. But I try and keep it similar sounding to the old one.
Trooper became Cooper
Annie became Bae Lee
Zipper became Josey
Roxy became RoseLee


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

kjohnstone82 said:


> what are their names now?! Share with the group!


 
Rainier and Baker, from the beautiful Mountains here in Washington. We're talking about whether to change them or not. Actually we have a beautiful view of Mount Rainier from our house.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear about all your adventures together!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am doubly excited for you both! SM, you are a fairy dogmother! I can't wait to see photos of the twins in their new forever home!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, I can't really express how happy I am for you ! I'm shaking with excitement.

I kind of like Rainier & Baker. Congrats!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is so awesome!!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

wow!! that is great news  Congrats on your new additionals. Dont forget to send us more pictures when they make it home


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, this is so exciting! I too, saw them on FB and felt so bad for them. That was really quick that it got out to so many people and the right person (SM) saw it and passed it on to two perfect people to have them... Can't wait to see their pictures and read all about their new adventures!!! Congrats to you and Steve!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Too cold here lately to be left outside at night. So glad they wont have to deal with it any longer.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!! They look so sweet. Lucky boys!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

We have rescued several--some of the names we have kept and some we have changed, depending on whether or not the names fit. I would meet them and see how they respond to their names and whether YOU think the names fit. (BTW, like the names)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so happy for all 4 of you!!!!


what facebook page was it everyone saw them on?

Rainier & Baker are pretty cool names for PNW dogs


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What wonderful news, those are 2 lucky boys. Very happy for you .


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

How wonderful for both you and the Golden boys! YAY! Another rescue!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, best news I've heard in a long time. Those are beautiful and lucky boys. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations, such amazing news  Those boys are going to have a wonderful life with you!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! They are beautiful! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, my! What great news! Lucky all around!
Can't wait for the pics!
Dale


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am sooo happy for you all!! Can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## puppy77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats!! The are georgous!!


----------



## camsdad (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats awesome .... Lucky you........and lucky brothers.....Congrats


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's so nice to hear such a happy story. They look like very nice dogs . . . you're all so lucky.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say this is the best news of my day!!  Can't wait to hear more about those two dolls :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I feel like an expectant aunt, I can't wait until they get *home*!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, fabulous! I saw the post for them shared on Facebook and thought they looked like such lovebugs! Thanks for taking them and kudos for the former owners for realizing they need more than they can give.


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

What wonderful news! These boys need to be kept inside the house and loved. Now they will be...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh boy this gave me goose bumps. What a wonderful story!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations .... Those are 2 handsome boys. It was meant to be. Post pictures ....we love happy endings/beginnings.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

That's funny! I came on here to post them. After I posted, I saw this! Yay!!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh WOW. (pass the tissues plz) This is so wonderful. These boys are going to be warm every night on a soft bed in an amazing home!!! I'm so excited for you and looking forward to updates and pictures .


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet? Are they there yet?


So I guess there are others besides me, who are having a hard time waiting ????


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the well wishes!! We just got back from PetCo! They are the most loving and smart kids! Both are complete love bugs and lap puppies!! They seem like they are very happy!! I don't think they even knew that wasn't the life they were meant to live. Am going to snap a few pictures, but will upload later. We need to get into the bath (WE REALLY DO) before it is too late. They are very well behaved to have been outside kids. I'll post before and after pictures later after they are clean!! THANKS SM!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful News!! (I was so excited reading this, have re-typed this twice!) Isn't it wonderful how families are made? So happy for you and your exciting days ahead!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Looking forward to pictures!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations on adding those handsome fellas to your family! Watching their joy as they learn what living the good life is will be very heart warming, I'm sure.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

yay!! so glad they're home


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

:--big_grin:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I was going to try to stay up so I can see the boys but I have to get up in 3 1/2 hrs to take Bentley to the nursing home. I'll check when we get home. 
Have fun and THANK YOU for rescuing them!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahhhhh...this is so great! Welcome home, boys! You just hit the doggie lottery!!! :banana::banana:


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratualation on a new better happy life with those 2 cuties by your side!

Tell us all about them


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of the support!! So they had baths and have been blown dry. Came upstairs to snap some more photos. The battery is dead. Had to snap the photos while it was charging, but can't download and charge at the same time. Promise to post pictures tomorrow. They are sleeping at our feet, while we watch TV. Boy, they sure do hate being indoors!! We have twin golden rolls!! They are so glued to us!! We're in love already!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks for all of the support!! So they had baths and have been blown dry. Came upstairs to snap some more photos. The battery is dead. Had to snap the photos while it was charging, but can't download and charge at the same time. Promise to post pictures tomorrow. They are sleeping at our feet, while we watch TV. Boy, they sure do hate being indoors!! We have twin golden rolls!! They are so glued to us!! We're in love already!!


This is one of my Top 10 Best Days Ever !!!!:smooch:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG!!! I wake up, give Ollie, Andy, and Katie liver treats Susan Marie sent Ollie, open up the laptop, and see THIS!!! Wow, just wow. 

Susan Marie and you guys in WA are angels!

What a wonderful wonderful win/win for all concerned. I'm speechless ... cause I'm grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I just found this post this AM and so excited for these new boys. SM you are again an Angel in human form. Now these boys can begin the forever life they were ment to have and I can tell by the posts that PrincesDi and DH are over the top in love with them. Can't wait to see pictures.

Wonderful beginning to a new life for all. Makes me soooo happy. Congratulations.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What wonderful news, wishing you much love and happiness with your georgeous two boys x


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what wonderful news!! I have just caught up!! cant wait to see more pics!! they are lucky boys!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news! Best way to wake up, reading a thread like this!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me! Cant wait to see these lovely CLEAN boys! Lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I too just woke up to see this! Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Di*



PrincessDi said:


> :drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:
> 
> We woke up this morning kidless and will be going to bed with 2 golden boys!! I was working from home this morning and received the following email from Claire's Friend:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2253102459.6534.100158413413843&type=1&ref=nf
> ...


I think you KNOW how HAPPY I AM, for your and your Husband! God Bless! Can't wait to hear more!! Beautiful pair!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claires Friend (Susan Marie)

What an ANGEL YOU ARE!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How wonderful,for them,and you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Those boys are so lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got to ask - - is the camera charged yet? is it charged yet??????????


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

First place I came this morning to see the pictures....I'm sure it was a crazy, busy night...Hope the camera is all charged up this morning to download all the pictures of your new boys.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Another thing i want to say, susan marie,you are the very best person ,i have ever known in my life,you are loved by so many.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your husband on your two beautiful boys, this is awesome!

Can't wait to see pictures of them and hear all about them. 

Great job and a big thank you Susan Marie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow absolutely wonderful of you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> We hit the jackpot with your friendship (their official Fairy Godmother) and your finding them and letting us know about them!! Steve is in love!! I'm dying to meet them!! It will be another hour before he gets home and we have to rush out to PetCo for supplies asap. Apparently they are identical. Although I like their names, (we actually have a magnificent view of Mt. Rainier from our house) we may change them. Do you think we should? I've read before that it is a good thing to change the names for rescues.


 
I have changed the names of all my rescues except Erica, she knew her name and when we adopted her she was 7.


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Y*ou will have double the fun, I am so Happy for the both of you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you and the boys 
Thank you for rescuing them


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

goldensrbest said:


> Another thing i want to say, susan marie,you are the very best person ,i have ever known in my life,you are loved by so many.


I have to ditto this!!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased for you and the boys you will give them a wonderful home and life


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, man! I miss a day here and I miss EVERYTHING!!!! 

This is the best news ever - and I can't wait to see the pictures!! What unbelievable luck for these two boys (such cuties!). 

The world is a better place because of people like Princess Di and Claire's Freind.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your 2 new additions to the family. Your life will be so much more active with these two guys and so fulfilled. I had seen their posting earlier on the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB site and my heart went out to them and was hoping they would find a home together. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What a wonderful story! Can't wait to see pictures of your new babies


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish there were a way to "thank" a post more than once, because I would have loved to have done it 100 times! Congrats!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I *love* this! I'm so happy for you and I'm so happy for those sweet and handsome boys! :dblthumb2 Wonderful!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Big congrats on your two new boys!!! So very happy for you  

And a big thanks to our forum angel SM :smooch:


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for giving those loving boys such a warm happy home. They will repay you a hundredfold


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So they had a really good night last night and slept all night beside us. This morning they woke us up to go potty. We weren't real concern if they weren't trained, because we were prepared to train them. They are positively prancing this morning. Their coat is going to take some work. They have lots of matts around their hind legs. We'll get that worked on. They are definitely velcro boys, want to be in your lap!! Will upload in a few minutes for all to see. We are so lucky that this pair rescued us with the help of an angel! 

It has been so incredibly difficult without our boy Max that we had to send to the bridge last July at 14 3/4's, Di 5/2011 and our Golda 4/2007. No one could ever replace them in our hearts. But really feel this was meant to be and am sure that their love will now blossom in a new place in our hearts.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So just concluded that the battery for the camera isn't recharging. Am sending my husband into town in a little while for a new battery for the camera. I can take pictures with the charger plugged in, but can't download. Will be back as soon as we can with pictures. So sorry to keep you all hanging...........


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are two very lucky beautiful boys!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so thrilled for you all. They are definitely heaven sent! Can't wait for those pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Di*

Princess DI

That's alright, we can wait. Tell us all about them. What are their names?
Who is that in the picture in your signature.
I am SO HAPPY for you and Susan Marie is INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! They sound like wonderful new members of your family already...I will check in again after dinner, maybe we will see the sweet lil guys!!!!! Enjoy them!!!! ::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-wwww*



PrincessDi said:


> So they had a really good night last night and slept all night beside us. This morning they woke us up to go potty. We weren't real concern if they weren't trained, because we were prepared to train them. They are positively prancing this morning. Their coat is going to take some work. They have lots of matts around their hind legs. We'll get that worked on. They are definitely velcro boys, want to be in your lap!! Will upload in a few minutes for all to see. We are so lucky that this pair rescued us with the help of an angel!
> 
> It has been so incredibly difficult without our boy Max that we had to send to the bridge last July at 14 3/4's, Di 5/2011 and our Golda 4/2007. No one could ever replace them in our hearts. But really feel this was meant to be and am sure that their love will now blossom in a new place in our hearts.


Aw-www-this just warms my heart! I can't imagine how lonesome you and they must have been. Now you all have one another!! They sure took no time to acclimate!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I keep checking, waiting for pictures... can you say impatient :--smirk:


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Wonderful news! They seem to be already settling into their new forever home & I am sure the next few days are going to be busy but awesome, as you all get to know one another. Can't wait to hear what their new names are going to be.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

congratulations! I missed this thread yesterday. they sound like wonderful dogs, and I think you'll find them sooooo happy to be loved and indoors. 

My Bella was an outdoors dog too, and hadn't been given any training, so I'm working with her now. Perhaps we should start a thread for "parents of newly adopted adult dogs" or something like... 

I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So excited!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*I'm so sorry that it took so long!!*

My husband had to drive all the way to Tacoma to get the new battery. We live in a small town and no one here had a camera battery. The after pictures are a huge difference yet. But at least they are clean now and smell nice!! The groomer will have to attend to the knots Sunday. They have an appointment this weekend with the groomer. I had to wash our clothes as well. We all smelled just like them when they arrived. 

They are such good boys and well behaved. Am going to have to try to get some work done today and tomorrow! Won't be much good for them if I'm un-employed!! Very lucky that I work from home.

Will take them to the vet Saturday to get exams. Thanks so much again for all of you embracing these 2 exciting new members of our family. Oh the patter of golden paws again...............:wave::wave:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They really do look like twins! They are very handsome...DH too!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you are a true star !!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh my heartstrings!!! They are gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Like everyone else has said, BLESS YOUR HEARTS!!! Those two boys are so cute and will now be forever spoiled in your home.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !!......... what a pair of good looking boys they are too


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you!!!! They are so beautiful, their golden smiles makes my heart sing. Bless you both!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow they are identical and so beautiful!!! I am so happy for them and for you and your husband!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations ! And thank you for rescuing these gorgeous boys. They are stunning.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, they are so handsome! You guys are going to have a blast with them.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

yay!!! thanks for posting pictures. they look so happy!!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> They really do look like twins! They are very handsome...DH too!


They really do!!!!! They look so sweet. What a great story! So happy for all of you


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

They are just beautiful and look SO happy!! The groomer will get the mats taken care of and whatever has to be cut will grow back very nicely. Congratulations on your instant family.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Awwww!!They look like total sweethearts,both of them!What will their names be?New ones,or not?Congrats on adding these handsome boys to your home!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are PERFECT!!! I love them, I think this is so amazing! Oh gosh, now I'm going to cry...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What handsome boys! So sweet!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Boys are so beautiful, Thank You for giving them a safe & Loving home! HUGS for all of you!!!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

They look so sweet and contented to be there with you. So happy for all of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are so very handsome! Thank you for opening your hearts and home to them! I hope you spoil the you-know-what out of them--they certainly deserve it!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How inspiring and heartwarming. They look beyond happy. Double the love, double the sunshine. It is amazing how your life can change so quickly. I think you need new names for them to suit their new royal lifestyle.  Soooo happy for you all.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love love love the pictures!  I'm especially moved since my sister and I were adopted together. Brings back a lot of memories. You two and Susan Marie have Heaven busy making sets of 100' angel wings


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, I am so happy for you!!  They are absolutely gorgeous and they look so happy and proud to be in your home  The patter of golden paws really is the best ever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The boys*

The boys and your hubby are very handsome!
What are their names? Are you going to change them.
I bet that Di, Golda, and Max are smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge.
God Bless Susan Marie!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Two very handsome boys and two very happy boys and my bet would be two very grateful boys! Love all the smiles and thank you both for giving these two lovely Golden's a wonderful forever home.


Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are really nice looking boys! How will you ever tell them apart? Their faces are just the same.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

What a treasure of Gold you have found. Beautiful.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures, they are just the handsomest dogs! Everything happens for a reason and I am sure your other dogs had a "paw" in this .. Cant wait to hear more stories. Thank you for taking them in and a big thank you to Susan Marie too. She does do amazing work!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so glad they are home with you now, indoors! I live on the eastside of Seattle. It was 25 degrees last night!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! I love stories like this!!! So sweet and beautiful boys! Huge congrats!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They are beautiful and look so happy! Thanks for sharing the pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Handsome handsome happy boys! I am so THRILLED for you and for them! I keep coming back to this thread just to get a great big smile and warm fuzzies.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We need a major shout out to Staci Smith of Golden Retrievers of the Rockies (GRRR) as she was the one who e-mailed me the flyer on these boys in the first place. :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG - they are both beautiful<: The one especially looks like he has a silky wavy coat like our Sammy did. Bless you for adopting both boys<:


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh they really are 2 gorgeous boys and you can see how happy they are already being in a nice warm and loving home where they get to break all the rules and sleep on the bed and get spoilt rotten! :-D
I bet they didnt know life could get so good! And i bet they will feel so much better after their groom on Sunday. 
Thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks <3


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*A HUGE SHOUT OUT AND THANK YOU SO MUCH STACI WITH ROCKIES GRRR!!! THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE WORK THAT YOU DO EVERYDAY IN FINDING LOVING HOMES FOR THESE PRECIOUS GOLDENS!! THANKS ESPECIALLY FOR SENDING THESE ANGELS FOR OUR SAFE KEEPING!!*

Just returned from our first walk. They are very well behaved on the leash! They enjoyed exploring near their new home. But, boy were they ever happy to come back in and take a nap in front of the TV!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are gorgeous boys and they have found their way to a wonderful new life, the kind every dog deserves.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

They are so beautiful and blessed to have found you and your husband! I truly believe in fate!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My - they are SOOO handsome  Thank you so much for posting pictures of them!! And a HUGE thank you to all involved in rescue - you are awe inspiring!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The miracle of YOU couldn't happen to two nicer looking Golden boys!

I'm so happy for all concerned.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, I am so very happy for you, your husband, and those two gorgeous boys. 

What a story, what a wonderful ending, what great people you are as well as all the others who made it possible for y'all to find each other.

Live the life, boys, you deserve it and could not have found a better home.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very happy for you!! Good things do happen to good people.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Now that you have posted pictures and we know they really exist...... Thank you for taking them to be part of your family and congratulations!!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Unbelievable! It was meant to be. Thank you Staci, Susan Marie, PrincessDi & family.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats on giving these boys the life they were meant to have! They are uber handsome and have such sweet faces!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh what handsome boys. Congratulations!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness your new boys are gorgeous. It makes me smile thinking about this wonderful rescue story and about how warm and comfy your boys are now


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations...they are beautiful boys....here's to many many years together...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am out of town, and just checking in to see this......my heart is singing for you! What a wonderful job by all involved, SM, you are an angel once again! Thank you for giving these boys the home they deserve! And to the new boys, WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lovely boys, and a beautiful story. Truly this was 'meant to be'. Congratulations on the new 'kids'! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very happy for you! The boys are beautiful, so many wonderful times ahead for you all!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

awwww they are so cute!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations again - the boys are so sweet  double the happiness


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just went downstairs and the twins have taken over my spot in bed! DH and both of them are sleeping soundly! Could not bring myself to disturb them. I must say that neither of them have any fear of anything. They are just as trusting and loving as they could be. Last night I was too excited to sleep and tonight I keep having to pinch myself because I'm afraid that I'm going to wake up and it was a dream.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a dream come true...for all of you !!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> It's a dream come true...for all of you !!!


That makes you the


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's too funny! and appropriate!!



dborgers said:


> That makes you theDream Weaver - Gary Wright - YouTube


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Susan Marie has been directly responsible for all kinds of happiness across America this week 

I'm so happy for you guys. What a wonderful and, I'd imagine, completely unexpected blessing for you guys


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

PrincessDi said:


> ...tonight I keep having to pinch myself because I'm afraid that I'm going to wake up and it was a dream.


That's sweet. And you know what? The boys are probably thinking the same thing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Last night I was too excited to sleep


Like Christmas Eve waiting for Santa, trying to sleep but buzzing with excitement. Aw. Your happiness jumps off of the page. Heartwarming through and through.

I just got down on the floor and gave Andy a HUGE hug and told him two of his distant cousins have gotten a wonderful home, and they and their two 'skin people' are all as happy as they can possibly be.  and four for Susan Marie too


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

They are doubly gorgeous!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

You can wake up, the dream is real!

Really happy for you and for those 2 flufy pupies  I am pretty sure you will be a great family together.

Can't wait to see more pics. They are really gorgeous


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Had to come back and see the pictures, now feel like the circle has come around. These boys have a forever home and they complete a family who was missing golden "keys" for their family. This is a story that makes my heart so happy. Just feel this was all in the grand scheme and meant to be.

So glad the boys are so well rounded and have such loving personalities. Loving them is going to be so very easy. Welcome home boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amazing*

PrincessDi So happy for the boys and you. You and your boys make the second set of Goldens adopted through the forum in the last couple months!
Wd9t from Illinois, adopted the male and female Goldens, Amos and Andie, who needed a home, too!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/124554-amos-andies-first-family-photo.html


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping to see more pictures of the "boys" and hearing about their new adventures with you and DH. Thank you and SM again for what you did for these boys!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Like Christmas Eve waiting for Santa, trying to sleep but buzzing with excitement. Aw. Your happiness jumps off of the page. Heartwarming through and through.
> 
> I just got down on the floor and gave Andy a HUGE hug and told him two of his distant cousins have gotten a wonderful home, and they and their two 'skin people' are all as happy as they can possibly be.  and four for Susan Marie too


That's funny ....I did the same thing with Mac after I read the story ! He's my ear when I have bad news and good news but I like the excitement on his face when he knows it a good story with a happy ending !

This story is a knock out .... the "new" owners needed them .... the dogs needed them back and I needed this wonderful story with a wonderful "beginning" !!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful boys! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDI*

PrincessDi

Can't wait to hear about their second night with you!
Kisses to the boys!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are so gorgeous - and they look SO happy!!What a match made in heaven.

Did I miss an update post - did you decide whether to keep their names or change them?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your new boys are so beautiful, they look so happy, seems like they've always belonged with you. They sound like two awesome boys. 

Very happy for you and the boys.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Susan Marie has been directly responsible for all kinds of happiness across America this week
> 
> I'm so happy for you guys. What a wonderful and, I'd imagine, completely unexpected blessing for you guys


Was definitely a very unexpected blessing. We had thought (for personal reasons) that we wouldn't adopt again for a couple of years. SM and life has really smiled upon us!! These 2 are amazing!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi So happy for the boys and you. You and your boys make the second set of Goldens adopted through the forum in the last couple months!
> Wd9t from Illinois, adopted the male and female Goldens, Amos and Andie, who needed a home, too!!
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/124554-amos-andies-first-family-photo.html


Karen, thanks so much for attaching this link! I had missed the miracle of Andie and Amos!! Rhett really did send them to his Mommy and Daddy!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> They are so gorgeous - and they look SO happy!!What a match made in heaven.
> 
> Did I miss an update post - did you decide whether to keep their names or change them?


We are still thinking about it! 

It's funny, they do love living indoors. They slept in bed with us last night. When we let them out to do their business, they do it fast and then rush back into the heated house. But, we have 2 large decks upstairs. We leave the door open just a tad and they wander out frequently to check out the neighborhood.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is such a beautiful thread.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so happy and relieved to hear this news!!! I had shared their FB page with so many friends on the west coast!! They are so adorable and so very grateful thye have found such a wonderful home!! God bless you all!!!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't stop smiling every time I come by this thread.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

fluffygoldens said:


> I can't stop smiling every time I come by this thread.


Me too! It's wonderful!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am so happy and relieved to hear this news!!! I had shared their FB page with so many friends on the west coast!! They are so adorable and so very grateful thye have found such a wonderful home!! God bless you all!!!


It is nice to see you here again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess Di*



fluffygoldens said:


> I can't stop smiling every time I come by this thread.


PrincessDI: Who's in the picture in your signature. Are those your two boys and who is the other Golden?

Can't wait to keep coming here for updates! This is SUCH HAPPY NEWS!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen,

That is Max, Di and Golda in our signature. All, now at the bridge. As precious as Rainier and Baker are, can't bring myself to change it yet.
They are here on the couch with us watching TV! I think they like the Evening News.



Karen519 said:


> PrincessDI: Who's in the picture in your signature. Are those your two boys and who is the other Golden?
> 
> Can't wait to keep coming here for updates! This is SUCH HAPPY NEWS!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

This is a wonderful story/news! 
They are gorgeous and Handsome! 
Congratulations and thank you for bringing them home.
Big smiles!
Enjoy every day!
Dale


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> As precious as Rainier and Baker are, can't bring myself to change it yet.


Maybe add the new boys to the right or left of that pic in a photo editing program and upload the new, wider pic?

I'm with everyone else: What a wonderful, heartwarming story and adoption


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

We could sure use a new photo fix of the boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I love, love, love your rescue story! Like your story, I feel that my little Toby, the Golden mix rescue pup, was meant to be also. I really was not looking for a rescue pup at the time and now here he is! I have not been able to change my pictures from Dawson, my Bridge dog, to Toby's picture either. 

It sounds like you are blessed with a wonderful husband in his support and excitement in getting these handsome brothers on very short notice and bringing them into your home. Congratulations to you both and to those beautiful boys.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This story makes my heart sing. They are so handsome and they know that they are in a wonderful loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rainier and Baker*



dborgers said:


> Maybe add the new boys to the right or left of that pic in a photo editing program and upload the new, wider pic?
> 
> I'm with everyone else: What a wonderful, heartwarming story and adoption


Great minds think alike!! I was going to suggest you have two pics: the one of Golda, Max and Di and one of Rainier and Baker!!

I love hearing more and MORE!! They sure sound like they're loving LIVING INSIDE!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> We are still thinking about it!
> 
> It's funny, they do love living indoors. They slept in bed with us last night. When we let them out to do their business, they do it fast and then rush back into the heated house. But, we have 2 large decks upstairs. We leave the door open just a tad and they wander out frequently to check out the neighborhood.


Once a Golden, always a Golden - even if they've been mistreated or forced to live outside or away from people. Somehow, they just forgive and move on. That's clear to me in the fact that they immediately loved you and your hubby and just knew they could trust you and even sleep on your bed. I love this story. 

And I can totally understand you don't want to change out your picture of Max, Golda and Di. Hopefully you'll figure out how to add a new one of the sweet boys. (I would have no idea how to do that)


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I just saw this thread... so happy for you and these golden boys that you all found each other!! It sounds like a perfect match!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure they will be on a bit later with an update and hopefully more pics. They are having some grooming issues (don't ask :yuck and need to take them to the vet. Other wise, all is well


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow i just went through this entire thread since i missed the update with photos. They are gorgeous, they look like they fit right in at home. so glad this story came out happy for all of you. Makes me think about adopting instead of getting another puppy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Once they get that matting taken care, imagine how painful that must be, if it's even possible you'll have two even happier Golden's.

Looking forward to some more smiles from the boy's.


Pete


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Once a Golden, always a Golden - even if they've been mistreated or forced to live outside or away from people. Somehow, they just forgive and move on. That's clear to me in the fact that they immediately loved you and your hubby and just knew they could trust you and even sleep on your bed. I love this story.
> 
> And I can totally understand you don't want to change out your picture of Max, Golda and Di. Hopefully you'll figure out how to add a new one of the sweet boys. (I would have no idea how to do that)


I have no idea how to do that. Can probably figure it out over the next weeks though. Just need to find the time to do that. Will catch up on sweet Tesia shortly. Have been so heartsick for you. Really hope the Palladia will kick the pants off this disease!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Actually, we tried to get them into a vet this morning and they were all booked. There are only 2 open 1/2 day on Saturdays. But the vet recommended an excellent groomer that they send all of the kids that have issues like this one. The groomer was booked, but is working them in. She felt that it was bad, but nothing that they can't fix. They seem wonderful and very caring! Baker is in the worse shape. I'm sure there are a couple of areas that they will have to practically shave. But they said they will only cut closely what they have to.

Not sure what time they will be done, but will post pictures when they are home again. This house is so empty and lonely without them! They've been prancing around the house, so I'm sure they will really be prancing now!

Last night Baker was on the couch between us rolling around from side to side doing the golden roll! They are both very competitive for the affection. I'm sure they've been having to compete their whole life for a tiny amount of attention. They will adjust quickly. They will realize that there is plenty of love to go around.

Will post pictures tonight when we can. Promise!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet they wonder,if they are coming back,to their new home, being they are new to all of this.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So just picked the boys up!! The groomers were wonderful and fell in love with them. She couldn't find any lumps!! Said actually to have been outside, their coats were healthy and they weren't that bad. Baker has some scabs from the poop and matting, but it isn't that bad for what they came through. They didn't find any ticks or foxtails. She said their ears look good too, but the vet will check everything out more at their wellness check. She said they had a happy ans sweet disposition and they were friendly with all of the dogs and display no agressions! 

Can't say how empty our homes were until we were able to get them back again!

Here are a few after pictures!

*Thanks so much for everyone's support and helping us welcome these sweet boys into their forever homes!*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you tell them apart except for their collars?? They look GREAT !!!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

What a wonderful story! I am so happy for them and you! Congradulations to your family addition!:wave:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Your new boys always have a smile on their faces. 
Congrats on he new additions to your family.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They look very handsome! I bet they feel like Prince's.
It seems like although they were left outside that they weren't mis-treated too badly.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Mostly by their collars when they are apart (not frequently). Baker is a little heavier and his nose is a bit broader. 



Claire's Friend said:


> Can you tell them apart except for their collars?? They look GREAT !!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww, they look all clean and happy! And it doesn't look like anyone had to lose too much hair!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw. They shine like, well, GOLD. Just beautiful


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking good, boys, with your new shiny and matt-free coats and it sounds like you made some friends at the groomers. Good for you and I am sure you were glad to go home to your people.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, they look great and very happy! I hope their vet visit goes well. Hugs to you, Steve and pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They look so handsome, they're two very happy beautiful boys.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the new pics. They look so happy. Love their grins! They do look very shiny. I'm sure you will find even more differences in the coming weeks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I want to hear more and more about they boys and see more pictures.
Tell us how Susan Marie found them, told you about them, and how long it took before your Hubby was on his way to get them!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Fairy-tails DO come true! I just love this story. I believe with my whole heart that our dogs find us. These boys finally found you and now they can relax and enjoy the life they were meant to live.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They look great  such beautiful boys!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you thank you for saving these precious Goldens.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are so beautiful, you are one Good Looking Family!!!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Pictures just as soon as you can.....so exciting for these brothers to not only have a warm home to call their own but to be able to stay together for the rest of their lives with a Mom and Dad to call their own as well. What exciting news...made my day!!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great Story with an even better ending!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They look fabulous and so happy!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They look so handsome and happy. I'll bet they feel so much better


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 1*

I can start the story and let Pam finish. I have a Face Book account for animal stuff, mostly rescue. I check it every morning to see if my help is needed .One of my good friends, Staci, from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies had "shared" the flyer on the boys. This is not the first mulit-state rescue Staci and I have worked on together, we make a great team.
Anyway, Pam and Steve (who are delightful  stopped by to see us a couple weeks ago. Of course they both fell under the spell of little J and I could tell how much they missed having dogs. We talked a little about them getting another one, but life was so hectic at that point, it didn't seem like much of an option. Our visit was way too short, but they needed to be on their way. Jordan and I missed them before they had gotten out of the driveway.
So when I read the flyer and saw the dogs were in the same state (I had no idea they were 3 hours way!) I thought I am just going to send this to Pam and let her decide....
They said "YES" and our wild Wednesday began.....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

The post groom pictures are beautiful. Such nice shiny coats. Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It surely was a wild Wednesday. When SM emailed me the picture, I called my husband who was at a client's (a good friend too of Steve). I told him about SM's email and texted him the picture. He said call her and I did. They had 700 shares on facebook and there was a frenzy to get them (i didn't know this til later). I left 2 messages for the owner. I said that we had lost our boy Max last July at 14 3/4's and we were devasted and a friend had emailed me their pictures and we couldn't resist. They looked so much like Max. 

She called me 5 minutes later and I told her about Max, Di and Golda all gone for the bridge. I told her that our goldens were our kids and if she would consider it, the boys would always be loved and taken care of. She said she had about 40 calls already but would not talk to anyone else and would hold them for us, because she had a really good feeling about us. My husband shared the picture with his client/friends and they agreed that he had to leave for Whidbey Island ASAP.

It was actually about an hour 1/2 from where steve was at Bellevue/Seattle and a ferry ride away. When Steve got there the husband (also Steve) introduced him to our boys. It was love at first sight. Steve told my husband that his wife had told him that she had a feeling that this was meant to be and that after meeting him he too felt the same way. They knew that we would love them and give them a good life!!

It was so hard to leave them at the groomer's yesterday! This house feels like a home with them in it. We went for a long walk this morning. They are wonderful on the leash. They are absolutely PERFECT!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Such a lovely heartwarming story. Have tears in my eyes on how it all came together and just thinking on how your past furkids had a paw in it. This is one of the best threads in a long time!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so touched by your story, it was truly meant to be. I feel the same about my Skyler who another member on here rescued. She was in Texas, and I just happened to have a new employee moving from Texas to North Carolina. It all fell into place, she has been a blessing to me. Your boys are lucky to have you, and will make your home complete!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They look so handsome!!! What a wonderful family they got to join!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I just wanted to share with you all, that we were so happy to be able to meet SM and J!! My husband was absolutely smitten with Jordan!! Not to mention that I was too! It is impossible not to instantly fall in love with her! She is such a reflection of SM's heart. All of the love that "IS" who SM is, is reflected in Jordan. If that makes sense? If you've been fortunate enough to meet the 2 of them, you will know what I'm saying. We were unforunately in a big hurry to get home to Gig Harbor from SC. Because of the snowstorms, we had to go the long route from #20 to Southern CA and up the west coast. It honestly felt like we had known them forever!!

We are truly blessed to have been sent the boys and SM and J!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

The boys are beautiful and the story so heartwarming! Have you decided yet on their names?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> The boys are beautiful and the story so heartwarming! Have you decided yet on their names?


Not yet!! Have many possiblities and we keep thinking that we are close, but not quite yet!! So hard to sum them up in a single name! Sometimes words are very inadequate!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this story, just magical.


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

FABULOUS!

It may take them a while to get used to the comfort of your bed.

We adopted an out door farm cat once and she slept in the wood pile beside our fire place for the first couple of days..

Then she discovered the real comforts of being indoors... our bed was certainly one of them :wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They look gorgeous after their grooming... Bright and shiny.

I know they were living outdoors but it does sound as though they were otherwise well cared for. Did the original owners say why they let them go?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Two very handsome boys, hugs to all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When I'm feeling sad, I'm going to come and read this thread.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

PrincessDi said:


> So hard to sum them up in a single name!


Since I believe in fate and I also believe you had some help from Golda, Max and Di, (along with SM, of course!), in finding these boys, maybe you can mix letters in all their names to make up new names. Like:

G*olda*= Aldo

Ma*x* + *Di* + G*o*lda + Susa*n *Marie = Dixon 

IDK, maybe it's silly but you could have some fun with it I bet.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to thank Danny (Andy's Dad) for designing our new auto signature!! You're the BEST!!!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

LOVE the signature pic! 
What great fun you are in for!
Thanks so much for sharing. I think we all feel your joy and excitement
Dale


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

LOVE the signature pic, perfect I reckon!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

They are just beautiful! Love it when these Goldens smile, and they are smiling on every picture!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

They are so handsome 

It is funny because I am looking at the pics and still trying to figure out who is who.... Sometimes you can see the colar and then it is ok, not an easy job :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love your signature picture too! What lucky boys they are! You are lucky too--twice the love, twice the warmth, and twice the puppy kisses!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your new signature picture is beautiful-great job Danny!

This is such a beautiful heartwarming story, I think you and your husband needed these boys as much as they needed you. 

Enjoy this wonderful journey, wishing you many happy healthy years with your new boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan marie and pam*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ussion/129722-have-major-announcement-23.html

Thank you both so much for telling the BOYS STORY and how they found their new parents, you!! It was truly a match made in heaven. Pam, I do believe that Jordan reflects the Special Angel that Susan Marie is! What a gift to be a part of this miracle!!

I love the new signature that Danny made you!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love this rescue story. I have tears in my eyes reading about it. 

(Danny - good job on the signature)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You are so lucky to have all found each other!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the new signature picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This is what the boys do while Mom works from home. I doubt that they've ever been couch potatoes before!
::::::::​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Ahhhhhhhhh, the good life" Beautiful to see


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I can hear your boy's says to each other, " Pitch me I think I'm dreaming".


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sweet! They look so happy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They havent made themselves comfortable at all...: i am so glad they are with you enjoying the good life!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

They look so content. I love this forum!! Special people making good things happen for other special people.

Thank you!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That looks like the perfect place to hang out while Mom works. They've hit the jackpot! 

They look so much alike, at least in pictures anyway, is there some obvious differences that help you tell them apart?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

❤ Them!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What wonderful pics of the boys!! Warms my heart for sure!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> That looks like the perfect place to hang out while Mom works. They've hit the jackpot!
> 
> They look so much alike, at least in pictures anyway, is there some obvious differences that help you tell them apart?


In the first picture, Rainier (chin on back of sofa) has a more expressive face from Baker. Rainier is the one on the bottom right too. But they both have expressive faces. Baker is larger and has a broader nose. My husband is better at telling them apart. 

Last night, we didn't get much sleep. They both slept between the 2 of us. Once they stretch out, there isn't any moving them!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

PrincessDi said:


> This is what the boys do while Mom works from home. I doubt that they've ever been couch potatoes before!
> ::::::::​


The idea of two outdoor dogs turned into indoor couch potatoes cracks a big smile across my face.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh sooo sweet I was wondering if they were itching to get out and run around the farm by now. I had images of them pulling you around the block. Oh boy was I wrong! They are the happiest and most grateful couch potatoes I have ever seen


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Doug said:


> Oh sooo sweet I was wondering if they were itching to get out and run around the farm by now. I had images of them pulling you around the block. Oh boy was I wrong! They are the happiest and most grateful couch potatoes I have ever seen


Actually, they gave us quite the scare yesterday. We've been careful to keep them on leash until we get to know them much better. We had just came in from outside and were in the garage. I handed my husband a box thru a small crack in the door. The 2 of them bursted thru the door and made a mad dash out of the yard to the street. The only thing that stopped them was Mommy SCREAMing their names. Scared the xxxx out of us. We live practically in the middle of nowhere. Mostly forest and beach. We have learned our lesson.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been away for awhile and just catching up. I am sooooo very happy for you and Steve!!!! Looks like you hit the jackpot with these boys. Susan Marie is such a wonderful person to have helped you start a wonderful life with and for the boys!!!:wave:


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

CONGRATS on those beautiful golden boys! they sure look happy and at home and I'm sure they will show you - in their ways - how grateful they are!
I myself made some experience of this kind - I got my 4 year old gordon setter 3 months ago from a shelter and there hasn't been one day he didn't let me know how happy he is  
please keep on posting more pics - love to see happy dogs!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy they are so at home now with you two!:smooch::smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So glad,they did not take off, i had been wondering if they might try.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> The idea of two outdoor dogs turned into indoor couch potatoes cracks a big smile across my face.


Same reaction over here. I just love this. These dogs had such a hard first few years of life - it is so great that they have so quickly relaxed into the good life. They deserve it! You are so wonderful to be giving them this life.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It certainly did not take them long to figure out what the couch was for. LOL. Congratulations.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The boys will be going into the Vet's on Friday for a check up. Dr.Dodds at Hemopet will be helping with their blood work and vaccine titers. These boys have quite the "Village" already . :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The couch potato picture made me laugh and cry at the same time! They just look TOO comfortable, like they have always lived there. They must think they are in heaven.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pam*

Pam

Looks like the boys have been on the couch all of their lives.
I hope to GOD you have a KING SIZE BED. I can see the boys laying in between the two of you!
It would have scared me, too, that they could have gotten away-that's my biggest fear with mine!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> The boys will be going into the Vet's on Friday for a check up. Dr.Dodds at Hemopet will be helping with their blood work and vaccine titers. These boys have quite the "Village" already . :


They definitely have a village!! They also have an amazing fairy Godmother as well as amazing Village!! Can't believe that they are ours! Seems like they are always so happy!! Definitely a VERY bright spot in our lifes!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Pam
> 
> Looks like the boys have been on the couch all of their lives.
> I hope to GOD you have a KING SIZE BED. I can see the boys laying in between the two of you!
> It would have scared me, too, that they could have gotten away-that's my biggest fear with mine!


It is a King size bed. Just tucked them into bed (ours). Shortly I will be trying to reclaim my spot.!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, I am glad all is going sooo well. Hugs.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Shortly I will be trying to reclaim my spot.!


Yeah..... good luck with that!! :uhoh:

Glad to see they are settling in nicely and enjoying the good life! They look very very content in their new indoor home!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PrincessDi said:


> It is a King size bed. Just tucked them into bed (ours). Shortly I will be trying to reclaim my spot.!


Aw. We're so happy for you all


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very glad to see that the boys are now a part of a happy golden family. I am sure they are truly grateful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seeing the pictures of your Couch Potatoes and hearing about them sleeping in bed is PRICELESS! 

It don't think it gets much better than this. 

Lucky boys, lucky family, enjoy every minute.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've not been on much and completely missed the wonderful, fantastic news!
Congratulations to all of you. Sure brought tears and a smile to my face.

Hugs and kisses to your lovely new boys.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I've not been on much and completely missed the wonderful, fantastic news!
> Congratulations to all of you. Sure brought tears and a smile to my face.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to your lovely new boys.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


Teresa, thanks so much! I've missed seeing you here, hope that all is well with you and everyone that you love!:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

The four of you all snuggled together in your bed..... awww .....that makes me smile


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very happy for all of you - looks like they have their paws firmly planted already


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

Now a picture of all four of you in bed would be awesome!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been away for a few days and missed all of this. Congratulations! What a great story.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like they are certainly settling in very well indeed  So happy for you! They are such gorgeous boys


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

PrincessDi said:


> This is what the boys do while Mom works from home. I doubt that they've ever been couch potatoes before!
> ::::::::​


these pics are so cute... Bella has developed a similar habit... but she's a bed potato... If I can't see her nearby, I usually find her on a bed... snuggled into a very tight ball, and looking at me as if she expects me to chase her out... She loves her creature comforts...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDI
> 
> Now a picture of all four of you in bed would be awesome!


That's a scary thought, but will think about it!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So we found a wonderful Vet in town that was hand picked by their Fairy God Mother! She spent 2 hours with us and was so amazing!! No heart murmurs, heart rates good, normal temps, negative tick borne diseases, negative heart worms. The only issues were that Bae Lee (Baker) has a small hot spot. So they shaved around it and prescribed an antibotic and prednisone. Keeper (Rainier) has a very mild yeast infection in one ear. Bae Lee has a very small fatty lipoma and tiny sebacious cyst. The vet did a needle biopsy and everything looked good. She felt that their coats were in excellent condition and they were very healthy. Their teeth looked good, but Keeper's were a little worn down. They got their Raibies vaccination. 

The Vet was really surprised that they were so loving and well behaved to have lived outdoors their whole life. The old vets records showed that they had only been in 3 times since they were 8 weeks old. Their birthdate is 2/2/2006. They have a birthdate coming up and will be 7 years old! I should have know they were Aquarians, because we bonded immediately!! 

It will take a while for the Hemopet Blood draw results (courtesy of their Fairy God Mother!!) to come back. This test was set up, arranged and taken care of by SM-thanks so much SM!! 

So it was very good news!! Sure could have been so much worse. The vet was so surprised by how loving and well behaved they were. She said that being outdoors their whole life, it was amazing that they don't have an agressive bone in them!!

So, I'm sure that you've noticed that our kids names are Bae Lee and Keeper. We're still working on their middle names. Looking forward to having a wonderful weekend with our kids. Think we're going to take a long walk on the beach and play lots of ball!! It is amazing how we already love, love, love them to pieces!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

F.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome news, a higher being was watching over these boys.

Sounds like a big b'day celebration will be in order for them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a great report! And I love the new names - I've especially always liked Keeper for a rescued dog.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought they looked a little older than 5 but at a healthy 7 years old, they will give you many years of love! I'm glad to hear they are healthy. We all know they are happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bae Lee and Keeper*



PrincessDi said:


> So we found a wonderful Vet in town that was hand picked by their Fairy God Mother! She spent 2 hours with us and was so amazing!! No heart murmurs, heart rates good, normal temps, negative tick borne diseases, negative heart worms. The only issues were that Bae Lee (Baker) has a small hot spot. So they shaved around it and prescribed an antibotic and prednisone. Keeper (Rainier) has a very mild yeast infection in one ear. Bae Lee has a very small fatty lipoma and tiny sebacious cyst. The vet did a needle biopsy and everything looked good. She felt that their coats were in excellent condition and they were very healthy. Their teeth looked good, but Keeper's were a little worn down. They got their Raibies vaccination.
> 
> The Vet was really surprised that they were so loving and well behaved to have lived outdoors their whole life. The old vets records showed that they had only been in 3 times since they were 8 weeks old. Their birthdate is 2/2/2006. They have a birthdate coming up and will be 7 years old! I should have know they were Aquarians, because we bonded immediately!!
> 
> ...


Love the names Bae Lee and Keeper, too!! That was so wonderful for Susan Marie to pay for their test!! Seven is a great age! Go have fun with them now! It seems I can fall in love with a needy dog IMMEDIATELY-ESPECIALLY dogs that really need me.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Their birthdate is 2/2/2006. They have a birthdate coming up and will be 7 years old! I should have know they were Aquarians, because we bonded immediately!!


Aquarians unite!! Mine is within 2 days of theirs.  Note theirs falls on Super Bowl Sunday this year. You can tell them all the hoopla is iin honor of their birthdays.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Aquarians unite!! Mine is within 2 days of theirs.  Note theirs falls on Super Bowl Sunday this year. You can tell them all the hoopla is iin honor of their birthdays.


AQUARIANS UNITE !! Mine too !!::::


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> AQUARIANS UNITE !! Mine too !!::::


What's your birth date, SM? Mine is either the 1st, 2nd, or 4th. The adoption agency changed mine and my natural sister's birthdates three times in an effort to keep us from finding our birth families someday (long story, I beat their efforts .. took 20 years). When I found our birth families they all thought it is either the 1st or the 2nd. The 4th is my legal birthday on my BC. 

"When the mooooooon is in the seventh house ... and Jupiter aligns with Mars ..."

I keep hoping peace will guide the planets LOL

I wish you a win for the 49ers for your birthday!!!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Aw, a couple of "Punxsutawney" Goldens! Hmm, wonder if they will see their shadow!
Love their new names! Celebrate every day!
Dale


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Shadow and Phil might be good middle names !!! But we're still voting for Jay :


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Shadow and Phil might be good middle names !!! But we're still voting for Jay :


We're going to give that some serious thought!! Could also do Punxsutawney too!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

* Could also do Punxsutawney too!!
Oh please no, I will never be able to spell it. You need to add them to the "Gotcha Day" thread !!
*


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the new names you picked. Good news they are so well. Any more pics???


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Laura* said:


> I love the new names you picked. Good news they are so well. Any more pics???


The weather did not cooperate to take them to Kopachuck Park. Drizzled or rained all weekend. Will try to get some pictures up soon. It is really hard to catch them being still long enough to snap a picture.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

love their names and so glad to hear that they vets visit went well, you do however need to get that camera out and post some photos before you have riot on your hands ;-)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love your updates and pictures of the love bug boys


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*Bless yor heart*

congrats there will thrive with your love and kindness X2


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great vet report for boys. I am so happy for you and them. Hugs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad the boys got a good report card from the vet. Love their new names


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love their new names! What lucky boys


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Finally the movers showed up today with our things from SC. We had a couple of boxes that were Golda, Max and Di’s stuff. Some of their toys that they loved, sweaters, raincoats we put with their boxes. But there are about 12 toys that the old kids didn’t have any attachment to. Also, I have several large pieces of faux fur that they used to use as a bed. We would pile the pieces on top of each other. Di used to particularly love to lay on them. So we had taken the toys out of the box and they were piled on the floor. We went in the other room to get the box that had the faux fur in it and were out of the room for about 5 minutes. When we went back into our bedroom, Bae Lee and Keeper had taken all of the toys and moved them to their bed (an old bedspread) on the floor. So we laughed and moved them off of the bedspread and started piling the faux fur on top of the bedspread and they could not wait to hop on. Then Keeper started moving their new toys on top of their bed. They are in heaven!! I bet they’ve never had that many toys before! Just love spoiling them to pieces! Will try to get some pictures of them later. Unfortunately the camera is on the charger. 

I am attaching a few more shots from yesterday. That is Keeper doing the golden roll. He seems to do it more often than Bae Lee. I'm also attaching a picture of the boys on our covered deck. We leave the door open so that they can go out when they want to. I closed the door and they were looking at me like hey Mom, we're indoor guys now!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't get enough of these boys! Love your updates & pictures. 
Thank you for sharing!
Dale


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, those pics are precious. Thanks for sharing their new life with us. So heartwarming


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Look at those boys smile! So heartwarming...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spoiled*



PrincessDi said:


> Finally the movers showed up today with our things from SC. We had a couple of boxes that were Golda, Max and Di’s stuff. Some of their toys that they loved, sweaters, raincoats we put with their boxes. But there are about 12 toys that the old kids didn’t have any attachment to. Also, I have several large pieces of faux fur that they used to use as a bed. We would pile the pieces on top of each other. Di used to particularly love to lay on them. So we had taken the toys out of the box and they were piled on the floor. We went in the other room to get the box that had the faux fur in it and were out of the room for about 5 minutes. When we went back into our bedroom, Bae Lee and Keeper had taken all of the toys and moved them to their bed (an old bedspread) on the floor. So we laughed and moved them off of the bedspread and started piling the faux fur on top of the bedspread and they could not wait to hop on. Then Keeper started moving their new toys on top of their bed. They are in heaven!! I bet they’ve never had that many toys before! Just love spoiling them to pieces! Will try to get some pictures of them later. Unfortunately the camera is on the charger.
> 
> I am attaching a few more shots from yesterday. That is Keeper doing the golden roll. He seems to do it more often than Bae Lee. I'm also attaching a picture of the boys on our covered deck. We leave the door open so that they can go out when they want to. I closed the door and they were looking at me like hey Mom, we're indoor guys now!!


PrincessDi: I can't get enough of reading about the boys! Can you say SPOILED DOGS and rightfully so! Every picture is cuter than the next and what a deck!
I was going to ask you about S.C.? How did you end up moving to this house-looks beautiful!! I'm sure that Golda, Max, and Di would be so happy that Keeper and Bae Lee are LOVING their toys!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your boys look so happy and relaxed in their new home.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

They look so happy.....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi: I can't get enough of reading about the boys! Can you say SPOILED DOGS and rightfully so! Every picture is cuter than the next and what a deck!
> I was going to ask you about S.C.? How did you end up moving to this house-looks beautiful!! I'm sure that Golda, Max, and Di would be so happy that Keeper and Bae Lee are LOVING their toys!!


Karen, this is our home. We had rented it out while we were with my Mom in SC. Many of the houses here have covered decks. Probably, because it rains so much here.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the pics, and love the boys new names! Keep em coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying reading the updates and stories about your boys. They look fantastic and seem happier with each new picture. 

Life is good for these special boys.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The boys look SO happy and spoiled!! I love their happy faces!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Those smiles just melt my heart! Rescues are the best dogs ever!! Their markings are so beautiful, they look like I do after a day in the sun with my sunglasses on


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I just read your beautiful story. 
Wishing you much happiness with your handsome boys.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> So we had taken the toys out of the box and they were piled on the floor. We went in the other room to get the box that had the faux fur in it and were out of the room for about 5 minutes. When we went back into our bedroom, Bae Lee and Keeper had taken all of the toys and moved them to their bed (an old bedspread) on the floor.


Fiona did the same the "nesting" her toys  Love the pics of them, they remind me so much of my boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Fiona did the same the "nesting" her toys  Love the pics of them, they remind me so much of my boy.


They favour our boy Max too. Max looked much like Tucker too! When Max had gotten worse in the last few months, can't tell you how many times I thought of Tucker and his wagon. Your boy Tucker was precious beyond measure!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Your new boys are looking so happy and loved! Just precious!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love their big golden smiles  two very happy boys you have there. They're both so beautiful, am thrilled for you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are gorgeous dogs! They look so happy and content!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> They favour our boy Max too. Max looked much like Tucker too! When Max had gotten worse in the last few months, can't tell you how many times I thought of Tucker and his wagon. Your boy Tucker was precious beyond measure!!


That means a lot, thanks for remembering my sweet goofy boy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now! Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just read through this whole thread..congrats! You hit the jackpot with those two boys! Such a great story, and such great dogs. I love the fact that they are just soaking up all that "indoor" love from you guys. I just don't understand the mentality of having a dog just to let them sit outside...but thanks to a network of people that love Golden's two more special pups are enjoying what they never knew before..the comfort of a warm soft environment where they will be loved and spoiled!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They sure have made them selves at home. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

How are the boys doing?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a feel good thread for sure!!!!!
I love those boys.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi
> 
> How are the boys doing?


They are doing really well!! They seem to enjoy the comforts of a comfortable couch and king size bed!! 

Have been getting up early and taking them on a 4-5 mile hike. They then snooze most of the day and let Mommy work all day!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> This is a feel good thread for sure!!!!!
> I love those boys.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


Thanks so much Teresa! They return your kisses :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow amazing. Read through this entire thread I am so happy things are working
Out for you guys. Will keep checking up on all of you. This truly makes me want to rescue a dog instead of getting another puppy once were ready.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I bet they never had a king size bed before!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

This is one of my favourite threads!! Can I have more pictures?? (See what I did there? Compliment.... Favour...).


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> This is one of my favourite threads!! Can I have more pictures?? (See what I did there? Compliment.... Favour...).


Thanks so much for following our kids story! Promise to post more pix this weekend. 

Doesn't feel appropriate right now when there has been so very many beautiful goldies lost the past few days! Makes me so sad and brings back the loss of Max! Holding Bae Lee and Keeper so very tightly right now!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

xoerika620xo said:


> Wow amazing. Read through this entire thread I am so happy things are working
> Out for you guys. Will keep checking up on all of you. This truly makes me want to rescue a dog instead of getting another puppy once were ready.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Goldies are always so special, whether you adopt a puppy or rescue. Our last 2 Di and Max were puppies that our rescue Golda helped us to raise. There is something about the rescues that is so special! We had not intended to adopt yet, my heart was still broken from Max. SM and fate sent these 2 into our hearts and keeping.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lucky boys! Lucky you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on our lucky boys. I trust you guys are all having a good time


----------



## M. K. Clinton (Mar 5, 2013)

What happy and lucky dogs!! Congrats!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I look forward to hearing more and more updates and seeing more and more pics on BaeLee and Keeper!

This is a feel Good Thread and so is wd9t's thread about the Two Goldens he rescued!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ound/123970-found-male-female-together-7.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Stopping by to check on out boys. Bet they're having a blast. Lucky dogs (no pun intended )


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for checking in on the guys!! They are doing really good! Have been very good boys! I'll post more pictures of them this weekend. A package arrived for them. It looks like they are definitely Irish. Will post pix of them in their attire!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> PrincessDi
> 
> I look forward to hearing more and more updates and seeing more and more pics on BaeLee and Keeper!
> 
> ...


 
Karen, did not see the new posts until just now!! Have been busy. Promise to post more pix this weekend!! Amos and Andie's story is definitely a feel good thread!! It is wonderful to see happy beginnings for the golden rescues and actually all of the rescues (like Katy and Ollie). There have been so many happy begininnings lately on the forum. All cause to celebrate!!


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

So so happy for you! Love that they are staying together! They deserve to be spoiled! Have so much fun and love with them! -


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Have a major announcement updated St. Paddy's pix!*

Promised to post these pix of the boys in their St. Paddy's day outfits-courtesy of their FGM!! My husband is donning the 3rd outfit. Had a disaster and am not allowing press release pictures right now! Don't ask!!

Am also posting a picture of my beloved Max from last St. Paddy's day. My dear boy, hope that you, Di and Golda are frolicking in fields of green!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What great pictures. Your new boys look so cute  Max looks like he was such a sweetheart


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pictures of your boys all ready for St. Patrick's Day and bridge boy Max.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

great photos! i was just checking up on you guys, glad everything is going well. Happy st Patrick's day


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pics of the boys! Their FGM treats them well! She is one special lady!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Great pics of the boys! Their FGM treats them well! She is one special lady!!!


 
She's definitely a VERY special lady and wonderful person!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the photos (and I hope you're okay!). Those are two very patient boys with those glasses! And your beautiful Max... such lovely pictures. They suggest to me that he was an old soul - very zen and peaceful. I love his beautiful white face. Thank you for sharing them, too.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of all your sweet puppies.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I just caught up on this whole thread. The boys are so handsome and so very lucky! I would love to look into this rescue? Do you have a link?
Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I was just thinking about you two boys and your mom.

Hope you're all having a blast!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just read through this whole thread. I'm so happy for you and the boys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for checking in Danny and Jinger's Mom! Here are a few pictures of the boys. It is so difficult to snap a picture of them unless they are laying down. When they are up, they are up next to me and makes it impossible to get pix. They are both absolutely blooming! Both very good boys and total love bugs!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm just reading through this thread now. I'm love seeing pics of your boys, they look so happy since you've taken them in.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

They are so handsome. My what allot of toys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Made my day.... wonderful !!!!! yippee....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the picures, your boys are so beautiful and look so happy.

Loved the St.Patty's day pictures too, sorry I'm just now getting caught up.


----------



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

I love ths story - congratulations!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
What lovely boys you have!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am always happy to read that things are going so well with your handsome boys. It certainly sounds like they love their mom!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

They are such gorgeous boys, I am so thrilled for you all. Thank you for the photos, beautiful


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

beautiful goldens --- very sweet


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Gotta love it! They are so cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Man, they're livin' the life!! Very heartwarming


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They look great, and very happy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update I have also been wondering how you have been going and how you managed to handle the extra attention issue now that some time has passed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Somehow I missed this until today. What a wonderful story. The boys look very happy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You and DH are great examples of goodness for taking in these two boys. And Claire's Friend (SM) is an angel for arranging this goodness. Goodness that ripples out and makes people from all over the world smile like I am now 

Just look at the myriads of people who thanked you in your first post of this thread


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Doug said:


> Thanks for the update I have also been wondering how you have been going and how you managed to handle the extra attention issue now that some time has passed.


 
Actually, there haven't been any more growling and attention issues. It seems to have resolved itself. I honestly think that in the past they had so little attention, that they were willing to fight for it. I work from home and it could be that since we are together 24X7, they feel secure.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

dborgers said:


> You and DH are great examples of goodness for taking in these two boys. And Claire's Friend (SM) is an angel for arranging this goodness. Goodness that ripples out and makes people from all over the world smile like I am now
> 
> Just look at the myriads of people who thanked you in your first post of this thread


Goodness seems to abound her on the GRF! You and Jane are definitely part of the "goodness"!! Couldn't agree more about Claire's Friend! I feel like we are very fortunate to have these boys in our life! Rescue was definitely the best way for us to go!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw - such snugglebugs. They look so happy and content. Right at home!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Actually, there haven't been any more growling and attention issues. It seems to have resolved itself. I honestly think that in the past they had so little attention, that they were willing to fight for it. I work from home and it could be that since we are together 24X7, they feel secure.


HOORAY! So happy to hear this 
So they really are living happily ever after  
(Doug does a happy dance)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bae Lee and Keeper are the two luckiest dogs in all of Washington State 

I just love their story! How wonderful for them to have finally gotten a soft, comfy forever home with people who love them like you do. And for you guys to have their love. Just wonderful! Reading their story reminds me of why I love GRF so much. 

As you may recall, we had one of our own adoption miracles because of GRF. The day after I signed up things were in motion for Buddy, a beautiful boy we'd been fostering for 8 months, to have a forever home with *Laura* in Toronto, where he is also 'livin' the life'.

You can't help feeling better for having visited with stories like Bae Lee and Keeper's here. It still warms my heart every time I see this thread or see them in your signature pic. I couldn't be happier for all four of you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Such beautiful and happy boys!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are just so lovely so nice to see such happy boys


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I had went back and read Buddy's thread again a few weeks ago and it was wonderful to read about his story and happy home with Laura!! Actually Katie and Ollie's story's are pretty incredible as well!!





dborgers said:


> Bae Lee and Keeper are the two luckiest dogs in all of Washington State
> 
> I just love their story! How wonderful for them to have finally gotten a soft, comfy forever home with people who love them like you do. And for you guys to have their love. Just wonderful! Reading their story reminds me of why I love GRF so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just love seeing the new pics! My girl likes to collect and pile her stuffies up too


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So it was an unusually warm day for this time of year. It got to 75 today. It usually doesn't get that warm until August. So we took Bae Lee and Keeper swimming. They aren't swimmers. Had to leave their ball in the center of the pond. We had fun anyhow though! Unfortunately, Mommy forgot the camera. 

Tonight, when I was about to grab my laptop, Bae Lee climbed up on top of Mommy and just curled up in my arms. Totally melted Mommy's heart! They are both such cuddly boys. They totally have us wrapped!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see you are all having fun!!! Somebody will get the ball or next time you go there maybe it will be on shore for the boys to find.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Yeah!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pictures of the Boys Memorial Day*

Just wanted to post some pictures of the boys that we took this weekend. Bae Lee and Keeper are becoming quite the lap puppies. Very good boys!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Such nice pics of your beautiful boys. How nice you all had such a great weekend


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

One word ..... SUPER !!!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haven't been here in a long while and wanted to congratulate you and your new boys on finding each other. Of course, a big thank you to Claire's Friend to the nudge.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of your boys. I'm so glad they found their way into your home. Imagine how their lives have changes and now they get the loving comfort of your lap. Doggie Heaven for sure. Makes me smile from ear to ear


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Laura, that have definitely changed. When they walk, their tails wag them! They have turned out to be such good boys. They walk around the house with as many toys as they can stuff into their mouths and move them from room to room. From Bed to bed and couch to couch. Most of the time they want to lay in Mommy's or Daddy's laps! They have changed us too. They make our house a home!



*Laura* said:


> Beautiful pictures of your boys. I'm so glad they found their way into your home. Imagine how their lives have changes and now they get the loving comfort of your lap. Doggie Heaven for sure. Makes me smile from ear to ear


----------

